# Vandy Vape Mato RDTA



## Rob Fisher (22/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/20)

I will report back when I have had a chance to play with the Mato... but right off the bat, I know this one is a winner. Love the German-style stainless steel ropes driving the juice in the RDTA. I also love the refill port which I haven't seen before... it has a membrane that you stick your juice bottle tip into and squeeze... no mess and really simple! And then that fact it comes with a squonk pin is another added bonus. Building it was really simple. My only negative so far is the 510 adapter isn't very good and you can see in the one pic there is a gap when using my tower tips... I really hate 810 drip tips. OK, I just fitted a smaller drip tip and it looks OK...

But how is the vape? Initial feelings are the airflow is really nice and smooth (I love that) and it's pretty quiet which I love even more because I will be able to use this RDTA while watching TV without getting hurt by my wife.

I used the 3.5mm Alien that came with it that comes out at 0.238Ω which I'm driving at 40 watts right now. The flavour is great! Awesome juice capacity because you can fill the tank and your squonk bottle and that's a double win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (22/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will report back when I have had a chance to play with the Mato... but right off the bat, I know this one is a winner. Love the German-style stainless steel ropes driving the juice in the RDTA. I also love the refill port which I haven't seen before... it has a membrane that you stick your juice bottle tip into and squeeze... no mess and really simple! And then that fact it comes with a squonk pin is another added bonus. Building it was really simple. My only negative so far is the 510 adapter isn't very good and you can see in the one pic there is a gap when using my tower tips... I really hate 810 drip tips. OK, I just fitted a smaller drip tip and it looks OK...
> 
> But how is the vape? Initial feelings are the airflow is really nice and smooth (I love that) and it's pretty quiet which I love even more because I will be able to use this RDTA while watching TV without getting hurt by my wife.
> 
> ...


What really helps this is having two replenishing rods per wick, i prefer the MTL Brunhilde option overall but the Mato i am finding better than the Brunhilde top coiler which was Vapefly's DL option, really nice RDTA. Vandyvape going big on the replenishing rods, they are also included in the RBA pod for their new Kylin AIO device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will report back when I have had a chance to play with the Mato... but right off the bat, I know this one is a winner. Love the German-style stainless steel ropes driving the juice in the RDTA. I also love the refill port which I haven't seen before... it has a membrane that you stick your juice bottle tip into and squeeze... no mess and really simple! And then that fact it comes with a squonk pin is another added bonus. Building it was really simple. My only negative so far is the 510 adapter isn't very good and you can see in the one pic there is a gap when using my tower tips... I really hate 810 drip tips. OK, I just fitted a smaller drip tip and it looks OK...
> 
> But how is the vape? Initial feelings are the airflow is really nice and smooth (I love that) and it's pretty quiet which I love even more because I will be able to use this RDTA while watching TV without getting hurt by my wife.
> 
> ...


So very hartseer right now. Fomo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/5/20)

This looks really cool, I do like me a RDTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/5/20)

Paul33 said:


> This looks really cool, I do like me a RDTA


Yeah mate, i'm sure you commented quite a bit on my review of this! must say i prefer the Silver @Rob Fisher has. Vandyvape sent me the Gold version to test which wouldn't be my first colour choice.


----------



## Paul33 (23/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah mate, i'm sure you commented quite a bit on my review of this! must say i prefer the Silver @Rob Fisher has. Vandyvape sent me the Gold version to test which wouldn't be my first colour choice.


I remember your review, I’m thinking of this and might rob a bank and grab one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/5/20)

Paul33 said:


> I remember your review, I’m thinking of this and might rob a bank and grab one


could be slightly dramatic lol!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/20)

Paul33 said:


> I remember your review, I’m thinking of this and might rob a bank and grab one



@Paul33 PM me your address. You can have mine. It's all clean and packed back in its box.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

@Paul33 calling a ten year dibs.
Remember me please!
That's if it's ok with the skipper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 PM me your address. You can have mine. It's all clean and packed back in its box.


I most definitely won’t say no thank you @Rob Fisher 

I’ll send you a pm just now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KobusMTL (22/6/20)

Looking getting of the pod system and onto a RDA/RDTA. More looking towards RDTA. Really liking the look of this. Have read a couple of great reviews on this as well.
Will definitely get my self on of these then. Cause looking like the Tauren Max won't be in SA anytime soon. @Rob Fisher nice looking with smaller driptip. @Paul33 really lucky you getting this one.
Now on to find a proper sqounk mod. Since aegis sqounk not available anymore.
Sorry if i highjacked a bit with the long post

Reactions: Like 2


----------

